# Mitsubishi HC4000 Calibration w/ HCFR



## bishoptf

So hopefully my new screen will come in this week and I hope that this weekend I can start to calibrate my new system. So was wondering if anyone out there had calibrated either a mits hc3800 or a HC4000 and had any tips. Here is my plan, I just purchased a EyeOne LT and planning on using the HCFR software, so I have alot more reading to do but the plan is to try and see what I can come up with this weekend. 

Hey Mechman, I ended up getting a grey screen from jamestown which is a local guy making screens in Tenn, so I can take any measurements that you might want once I get everything loaded up, just let me know....


----------



## mechman

I did a HC3000 quite a while back. That's the pj that I cut my teeth on. I don't know how similar it would be to the 4000 though. It had a very limited menu from what I recall and I don't think I could get the gamut as close as I would have liked. I'll attach the HCFR file for you to look at if you wish. :T I had to zip it in order to attach it.


----------



## bishoptf

mechman said:


> I did a HC3000 quite a while back. That's the pj that I cut my teeth on. I don't know how similar it would be to the 4000 though. It had a very limited menu from what I recall and I don't think I could get the gamut as close as I would have liked. I'll attach the HCFR file for you to look at if you wish. :T I had to zip it in order to attach it.


Thanks I have lots to learn the one thing about the mits is the gamma stuff, they don't name them the normal 2.0, 2.1 etc, go by video, sports, cinema, etc....I need to figure out how to calibrate it for 2 sources, we will see how it goes...Once I get the screen I'll take shots of it going together and pics afterward so folks know of another potential option for and inexpensive fixed screen setup...


----------



## mechman

What sources? If one is cable, satellite or OTA, I'd just leave the settings the same as your Blu-ray source. I do 3 pre-sets for mine. One for dark room movie watching, one for medium ambient light and one for sports. Hope this helps!


----------



## bishoptf

mechman said:


> What sources? If one is cable, satellite or OTA, I'd just leave the settings the same as your Blu-ray source. I do 3 pre-sets for mine. One for dark room movie watching, one for medium ambient light and one for sports. Hope this helps!


Yeah that is what I want to do, like you, about three presets, what I need to figure out is that when I do one for say medium ambient light, I assume you don't use 6500K as the reference point but choose something higher to calibrate to, if so what/how do you go about picking those reference points. So on the sources, I have an HDDVD player and for some reason the stuff I play on it comes across darker than the bluray, I need to look at the settings on the player but it does appear to throw up a darker picture...any insights into how to do those presets I'm all ears, I have a lot to learn on the calibration front....Thanks.


----------



## mechman

bishoptf said:


> Yeah that is what I want to do, like you, about three presets, what I need to figure out is that when I do one for say medium ambient light, I assume you don't use 6500K as the reference point but choose something higher to calibrate to, if so what/how do you go about picking those reference points. So on the sources, I have an HDDVD player and for some reason the stuff I play on it comes across darker than the bluray, I need to look at the settings on the player but it does appear to throw up a darker picture...any insights into how to do those presets I'm all ears, I have a lot to learn on the calibration front....Thanks.


For the dark room and ambient light setting, I leave it at D65. For sports, I calibrate to 7500K. I prefer the cooler, brighter look for sports. 

Check the HDDVD player to see if it has it's own picture menu. It may have it's own brightness and contrast settings.


----------



## bishoptf

mechman said:


> For the dark room and ambient light setting, I leave it at D65. For sports, I calibrate to 7500K. I prefer the cooler, brighter look for sports.
> 
> Check the HDDVD player to see if it has it's own picture menu. It may have it's own brightness and contrast settings.


I had read about the 7500K thing, thats probably what I will do, one more thing if you use 6500K for both ambient and cinema what things do you change I assume to get a brighter picture...


----------



## mechman

bishoptf said:


> I had read about the 7500K thing, thats probably what I will do, one more thing if you use 6500K for both ambient and cinema what things do you change I assume to get a brighter picture...


The big thing is you have to readjust your white and black levels. Most everything else should be close to being the same depending upon your ambient lighting. Black and white levels should require a bit of adjustment though. :T


----------



## nholmes1

You should never use CMS to adjust for ambient light conditions, but the black and white level as mech suggested. Yes you may have to adjust the CMS to get back to your target points depending on how much WB and BL are adjusted but with good units its not usually as big of a problem.


----------



## mechman

nholmes1 said:


> You should never use CMS to adjust for ambient light conditions, but the black and white level as mech suggested. Yes you may have to adjust the CMS to get back to your target points depending on how much WB and BL are adjusted but with good units its not usually as big of a problem.


Exactly! :T :clap:


----------



## bishoptf

mechman said:


> Exactly! :T :clap:


OK so I'm a newbie for calibration, what do you mean by CMS....color management system?


----------



## nholmes1

Yes CMS=Color Management System or on sets without a true CMS its the gains and cuts/offsets.


----------



## bishoptf

nholmes1 said:


> Yes CMS=Color Management System or on sets without a true CMS its the gains and cuts/offsets.


So I wonder with the mits 4000 if I have to go into the service menu or not, I haven't played with any of it yet since I am still waiting on my screen to arrive :crying:, if anyone knows that about the mits I assume its just like the HC3800 which was the previous generation.


----------



## nholmes1

If memory serves no you don't have to go into the service menu if using one of the advanced/custom modes, it should be under perfect color but I am not positive on the name.


----------



## bishoptf

So here are my RGB screenshots, before and after still need to do some low end cleanup around 10ire, and I'm using hcfr and a new i1 LT but its telling me I'm only getting about 6.5FL, which seems awful low to me, it's seems very bright to me but I dunno, I cranked up the contrast some but that seems way low unless Im doing something wrong...which is likely since this is my first time...lol

Before 











After












Colors look really good though...any tips or advice are welcome..Thanks. :bigsmile:


----------



## mechman

I wouldn't worry much about readings below 20IRE. That grayscale looks good to me. :T


----------



## bishoptf

My gamma looks great too...

Before:










After:











Still lots to learn the only thing that has thrown me is that the FL readings seem to be way low for the mits, was giving me 6.5FL , and I know it should be much higher than that, using the i1 LT, it seems to be bright enough to me but was wondering on your thoughts...


----------



## mechman

bishoptf said:


> My gamma looks great too...


I'm more of a 2.3 gamma kind of guy. :T But yeah it looks good. 



bishoptf said:


> Still lots to learn the only thing that has thrown me is that the FL readings seem to be way low for the mits, was giving me 6.5FL , and I know it should be much higher than that, using the i1 LT, it seems to be bright enough to me but was wondering on your thoughts...


The i1LT cannot give you a decent reading for fL unless you are getting it directly from the pj (a reading directly from the pj with the i1LT) and calculating out what you have at the screen. Measured lumens divided by square feet of the screen. I wouldn't worry about this though. If the image looks good enough/bright enough, it's probably fine.


----------

